# F1 Status setup



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listings:

Alpine PXA H900 PXAH900 F1 Status multimedia processor manager BNIB ultra rare | eBay
alpine CDA 7990R CDA 7990 F1 status high end stereo NEW best SQ head unit MINT | eBay
alpine F1 Status 4 channel high end amp amplifier MRV F900 superb condition rare | eBay


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Thats all worth much more than my car :/


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome set-up but little pricey


----------

